# Import Wizard bei Eclipse RCP



## Hoon2006 (8. Aug 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,
habe da eine Frage zum Import Wizard. Ich möchte diesen verwenden nur wer das Standard Beispiel ausprobiert, wird merken, dass man immer einen Parent Folder bzw. ein Projekt der importierten Datei übergeben muss. Ich möchte allerdings nichtts dergleichen in meiner RCP Anwendung verwenden. Kann man das irgendwie schön umgehen? Oder läuft es darauf hinaus, dass ich mir einfach eine eigene FileChooser Action baue?


----------



## Wildcard (8. Aug 2008)

Wenn du einen IResource basierten Wizard verwendest brauchst du natürlich IResources. Wenn dein RCP nicht mit IResources arbeitet kannst du eine solche Basisklasse natürlich nicht verwenden.
Die IImportWizard Schnittstelle selbst hat jedoch keine IResource Abhängigkeiten, daher verstehe ich dein Problem nicht.


----------



## Hoon2006 (8. Aug 2008)

Ich bins nochmal. Stimmt ich hab mich da wohl ein wenig dumm ausgedrückt. Eigentlich will ich gar keinen Import Wizard(der war nur ne Notlösung) sondern einfach eine Datei öffnen und den Stream lesen.

Damit erhalte ich ja im FileMenü die "Open File..." Action.

```
MenuManager fileMenu = new MenuManager("&File",IWorkbenchActionConstants.M_FILE);
menuBar.add(fileMenu);
...
```

Nur wie komme ich dort jetzt an die Datei? An welcher Stelle wird denn der FileDialog erzeugt?
Gibts dafür ein gutes Beispiel? Hab leider nicht gefunden!


----------

